
TensorFlow Examples for Beginners with Latest APIs - aymericdamien
https://github.com/aymericdamien/TensorFlow-Examples/tree/master/
======
newbear
Thanks this is cool. I just quickly glanced but you are using Python 2.7 ...
maybe make a note of that in the readme ?

~~~
SloopJon
The examples I've tried so far appear to be portable, and run fine with Python
3.6.1.

------
Kiro
I would pay good money for a service where I upload a folder of images, gets
an interface where I can classify each image one by one and then let ML
classify the rest. Does this exist?

~~~
cotega
Do you mean like this? [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
services/custom-vision-service/)

------
dontreact
Cool to see. I find the Estimator framework makes it much easier to write
tests for training pipelines because of the way it modularizes your pipeline
at a good granularity for testing.

Having tests for training pipelines is nice because you can catch a fair
amount of bugs with speedy unit tests instead of having to launch them and
wait for everything to spin up.

------
emilmelnikov
Another very helpful tutorial on new Experiment, Estimator an Dataset APIs:
[https://medium.com/onfido-tech/higher-level-apis-in-
tensorfl...](https://medium.com/onfido-tech/higher-level-apis-in-
tensorflow-67bfb602e6c0)

------
pen2l
Absolutely amazing, very neatly laid out.

Thank you so much for your efforts.

